# Can you get addicted to 'bedtime' herbal teas?



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Because I swear that I am! I picked up a box of Yogi bedtime tea on a whim and really liked it...it has a delicious taste, and I really got into the routine of reading a book and drinking a cup of tea before bed. I noticed right away that on the nights that I drank the tea, I slept really soundly. I also don't wake up much or at all, not even when my three year old climbs into bed with us (and if I do wake up I go right back into a sound sleep). I also wake up in the AM feeling really refreshed and awake even before I have some coffee, whereas before that wasn't happening.

That's all well and good, but I've noticed when I don't drink the tea I don't sleep well; I wake up a lot or have trouble getting to sleep. Now I'm sort of afraid to not drink the tea so I've only done no-tea a few times now. However, with the weather getting warmer having a cup of hot tea before bed may not always be appealing.

Has anyone else had this experience with bedtime teas? FYI, this tea contains valerian, chamomile, and skullcap I think.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I think with those ingredients, you're ok. You can't get addicted to it any more than you can get addicted to chocolate, or cheese, or strawberries. If it had Kava in it, I think my answer might be different. That one's a potent herb. Just rejoice that you've found something that works!


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

if you feel you can't sleep well without it you can wean yourself off the same way you would if it was a medication, brew it for a shorter time each day so it is weaker and weaker

also it may simply be the rutine that helps you sleep, if that is the case you can try drinking a different tea maybe one that also contains chamomile and see if you sleep ok with that being the only change?

i suffer from sever insomnia and i take a prescription medication to help me sleep called trazadone, i am currently weaning myself off of it i am doing it very slowly i am doing this because i don't want to be on any medication when i start ttc i have read a lot on sleep problems since i have so much trouble sleeping and i know rutine can be very important for some people, and the drug i take is not technically addictive, but i am definitly dependent on it to sleep and could never stop cold turkey


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I sleep better when I have something warm to drink before bed too. It doesnt matter what (tea, hot chocolate etc) We have our air on here because it is so hot out, so at night the room is kind of cool. It tastes good to have something warm before bed. Doesnt making your body temp higher help you go to sleep?


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback...you're probably right that it is routine more than anything. Now that I think about it, the times when I didn't have any tea before bedtime, it was because I was up late doing something and didn't even do any reading (which I always do) before trying to fall asleep.

Warm liquids probably are sleep-inducing too! Okay, I can now drink my tea guilt-free! Thanks







!


----------



## naturestealeaf (Jul 22, 2014)

*Passion Flower Tea may help*

If you are having concerns with a multi-ingredient herbal tea you may want to try something a little less complicated. A cup or two of organic passion flower tea may be something your system might have a better tolerance for. It has a calming effect similar to valerian and kava and can even provide some relief for muscle spasms. You can read more about it here: http://www.naturestealeaf.com/organic-passion-flower-tea.html


----------

